# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Global AI Action Alliance (GAIA)

## Airicist

Co-Chair - Arvind Krishna

Co-Chair - Vilas Dhar

----------


## Airicist

"This alliance aims to accelerate the adoption of inclusive, trusted and transparent AI worldwide"

by Kay Firth-Butterfield, Mark Caine
January 28, 2021

World Economic Forum (WEF)

----------

